# ¡Sorpresa para las chicas y los chicos de México!



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Chicas y chicos MACadictos de México les tengo un sorpresón... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No voy a postear la infomación aquí porque he notado que son muchas las que leen y visitan esta sección, pero muy pocas las que participan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Esta comunidad la hacemos todas con nuestros comentarios, dudas, anécdotas e inquietudes. Specktra es maravillosa porque todas nos unimos y compartimos. Si podemos unirnos alrededor del maravilloso mundo de los cosméticos, chicas y chicos de todo el mundo, sin importar raza, sexo, edad, creencias, preferencias o ninguna otra cosa; no veo porqué no podamos hacerlo las chicas y chicos de México. 






Si en verdad eres MACadicta, ¡Comienza a participar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yo voy a comunicarme, vía mensaje personal (pm) con todas/os y cada una/o de las/os que lo hagan para compartir este sorpresón. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Vale la pena! Les espero por aquí,

                                                      Eugenia.


----------



## Purple (May 3, 2010)

No me dejes en ascuas!!! Cuenta, cuenta!!
Espero que esto también me incluya, porque soy mexicana, eh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aunque viva casi en Estados Unidos, y aunque sea  MACcompradora de EU que de México, espero que también sea sorpresa positiva para mi, ok?


----------



## ZARA (May 3, 2010)

¿por q nos dejas tan intrigadas? espero que pronto nos cuentes xq si no nos vas a dejar igual de ansiosas q cuando esperamos una colección de MAC y no creo poder soportar dos cosas al mismo tiempo si de MAC se trata.


----------



## lady joce (May 3, 2010)

wow!!! mi cartera esta empezando a temblar!! me da muuucha curiosidad esta sorpresa, claro que me comunicaré contigo!!


----------



## bgajon (May 3, 2010)

Eugenia tu y yo bueno vamos más allá de MAC adictas, jajajaja! Me encanta platicar y compartir toda esta obsesión y que bueno que haces algo para unirnos y hacer que seamos más participativas. Besos y gracias


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Preciosas, Ana, Zara, Joyce, Bianca, ya les escribí. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bianca, ¿a qué te refieres cuando dices que soy una adicta? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Te juro que puedo controlarlo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bgajon (May 5, 2010)

JAJAJAJAJA! Mmmm segura??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pero si cojeamos de la misma pierna querida


----------



## Hypathya (May 5, 2010)




----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 8, 2010)

yo quiero saber! aunque no esté en Mexico


----------

